# Just got Remy tonight ---HELP



## weststacy (Oct 19, 2012)

We just brought our 8 week old Vizsla home tonight and she has been great, until the crate. I've never heard a dog scream so long. The problem is I have neighbors, etc. and I'm not sure if it's separation anxiety from leaving her mom and siblings or what I should do.... I can't just leave her screaming in there, because like I said, I have neighbors. HELP


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I say put her in bed with you. Nothing better than a soft, sweet pup to cuddle at night. 

Others will probably say let her scream it out in the crate. It's not necessary to go this route for crate training. Our Riley girl is fully crate trained & she sleeps with us at night.


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

So we just brought our little girl home last night as well. I will say we had a VERY similar issue. We just decided to keep her in the crate and sleep on the floor next to the crate. She didn't make a peep after that. She would wake up, I would let her out to potty, then back in she went for more sleep. It is our hope to gradually stop sleeping on the floor. We figured that was better than in bed, because we are against that in the long run. Don't know if any of this is right, just worked for us!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

The first night we brought Ruby home she howled/barked like ****, we'd warned the neighbours that this would most likely happen. What I didn't realise until I got up in the morning was that she'd got out of the cat flap into the garden and was howling to come back in oops!,(we never used a crate for her)


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

8 weeks and first night with you. I would say let the pup sleep in bed with you, wear a shirt or sweater that you can sacrafice. Next night the shirt or sweater goes in the crate with your dog at bed time. Just a thought give it a try. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

This is what new puppies do - it is such a big change for them. Leaving the litter a new home, new parents, etc

We suffered 5 nights of howling that I could hear with my ipod on and a pillow over my head. We were like the walking dead. In the end we left the crate door open (in the kitchen) and a child gate at the door. Radio on a chat show and all was quiet. He just really hated being locked in his crate, despite us feeding him in it. 

We don't allow our dogs upstairs and definitely not to sleep with us so we had to overcome the night time issues. My trainer did suggest we bring the crate in the living room and one of us sleep on the sofa with the crate beside us, then each night you move the crate further and further away from you until he goes back where you want the crate to be and you go back to your bed. I also read this method in several puppy books. It might be worth a try, but I am afraid I take the atitude of - I will start as I mean to go on - that means dog in the kitchen (in or out of crate I don't care) and me in my bed!!!  Fortunately, our neighbours are far enough away that they couldn't hear the noise. Different matter altogether when the noise is bothering the neighbours.

Good luck, it is a tough one, which nearly everbody on this forum has been through so you guys are not alone 8)


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

We have Layla 11 weeks, the first few nights we had her there was no chance she was sleeping in her crate. They scream like human babies....only louder.
So to break her in gently we had a small dog bed by the side of my bed, and my hand was in there with her when she cired, and she also went out to pee at least twice a night. By the third night I moved the cosy little dog bed into her crate (she has one in the bedroom and one in the kitchen). I had to do this as she was starting to get more confident and was wandering round the bedroom. 
This went ok, she still complained a little, but not the screaming we had the first night. It took 3 weeks before she started sleeping from say 10pm until 5am. She needs to be REALLY tired before bed. 
Eventually when she has settled more at nights, and doesn't need let out through night, my plan is to get both dogs ( I also have Bella 3 year old) in the kitchen at nights. 
They are very frightened and a little truamatised the first few days, even week. I remember taking Layla to see my mum after one week (she seen her the first 2 days we had her) and she said "Oh she's lost that where am I look? and looks less scared and bewildered" and I said "gosh did she really look like that?" I suppose they are just babies who have been separated from their siblings and mum.
Its hard, but I am now 4 weeks on and we are all feeling less tired.
Good luck


----------



## weststacy (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I got through the night with her on the couch with me. I had to take her out at 12:30am 2:45am and 6am... I managed to sleep from about 6:15 to 8:45am. Today I've had her crate open and she's actually gone in there a few times to play with a blanket and toys. Does anyone know of a solid feeding schedule along with amounts? I feel like maybe I'm not feeding her enough as she hasn't pooped at all after eating today at 11. She is verrrry thirsty though and drinks whatever water I give her immediately and goes potty about every 2 hours (or more) any suggestions are appreciated, thanks! We will try the crate again tonight .... Also having issues with our male chihuahua (just over a year old) not liking his new sister much.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

We had the same issue with Milo the first night. I ended up letting him sleep in my bed that night and the next night I moved his crate into my bedroom and he was fine. Eventually after about 2 months ( a long time, I know) the crate was moved downstairs into the living room where it remains to this day. Good luck with the puppy and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

:'( I feel your pain!!! We got our pup 1 week ago today!! I'm happy to report that it DOES get better!! 1st night was ****, she cried allll night. We were told "tough love" was the best way...let her cry it out. 2nd night I couldn't do it, was too sad to listen to her all night, so Hubby slept next to the crate, 3rd night he slept next to the crate till she fell asleep, then left...and so on, for the next few nights. The last two nights we have put her in the crate and left, she cries for about 5/10 minutes, then stops. We have found that giving her a special "bedtime treat" that she ONLY get a night helps, and we leave the radio on very low so she doesn't feel alone. For her bedtime treat we give her a Kong with some peanutbutter in it, it takes her a longtime to chew on and lick the peanutbutter so she keeps herself busy for awhile before falling asleep. So with our 9 week old pup it took about a week to get to her settled to crate life. I hope this helps, stick with it, the painful nights will pay off soon.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Weststacy*

Hope you had a good sleep. Feeding is a very individual thing and depends on the kibble you are feeding. Your breeder should have given you a feeding schedule along with some food. Sounds like they didn't. Call them and ask them how much you should be feeding your puppy. Usually an 8 week old puppy will get fed 3 -4 times a day, depending on whether you can manage this. Minimum 3x but better if you can do 4x. That is a good starting point. You will need to increase this amount weekly as your puppy grows.

Your puppy should always have access to water so that he can help himself whenever he needs to. This is really important as most kibbles swell in the stomach and rely on water to do so.

You weren't very clear on how long it had been since your puppy pooed. Normaly they will go 4 -6 a day at 8 weeks. If he hasn't been in 24 hrs call your vet for advise.


----------

